# navarre seawall



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Threw my bag net on some mullet at lunch...this girl was chilling under them apparently...caught this big drum(45# guessing) and some mullet and a nice sheep..needless to say, I gotta patch my net
Released the drum by the way


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is she a red or black?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

looks like a black drum to me


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a black drum not a redfish.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Still couldn't take it home..wouldn't fit in the cooler


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

does not even look like a red has a head and fins of a black drum I have caught a lot of black drums it is for sure a black drum


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

How can u tell it's a black?? I'm guessing the slope of the head? The colloring was the same as other Redfish I've caught..red white and black spots


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

yes by the shape of the head and the size of fins


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I see the head..fins larger or smaller?
I'm not real familiar with black drums..is that a big one? Are they good to eat?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

fins are bigger very good to eat real white meat catch a lot of them this time year around piers thats a good size one tore my net up last week on a little bit smaller than that one good luck


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I never catch a damn thing there. I knew there were fish. LOL


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I'm headed over there tonight with some live shrimp.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

at lunch huh? man thats a good one. i wouldve released it to the smoker. were going to fishermans point after work if you want to go.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

jakec said:


> at lunch huh? man thats a good one. i wouldve released it to the smoker. were going to fishermans point after work if you want to go.


Is this DLC Jake?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

oh yea damn right!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

No doubt a black drum - aside from the other specific features mentioned above, black drum have a much more robust body form than red drum...


----------

